# Choke tubes



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I under stand that when it says no steel shot for a lead choke but if it says steel ok can I shoot lead out of it?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, no problem.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

